# Looking for Nissan Lucino SR-V 1996 Service Manual



## mcjev (May 9, 2011)

Hi mates,

I bought a used Nissan Lucino SR-V car and I want to do a maintenance service for myself. I am looking for service manual if there's any link you can point me to. 

Nissan Lucino SR-V
Type: E-FM15
Chassy: FN15-062151
Engine: GA15(DE) 1497cc

Any help will be appreciated. thanks guys...


----------



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

Once this is:

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/165910-original-edm-fsm-almera-n15.html


----------



## bernvern (Jan 29, 2020)

http://[URL]https://www.emanualonline.com/Cars/Nissan

Manuals.Co Team 

Nissan Workshop and Owners Manuals | Free Car Repair Manuals


----------

